# TUTORIAL: Add Your Favorite Program Shortcut in Desktop Context Menu!



## Vishal Gupta (May 8, 2006)

Hi Guys!
I found one gr8 thing today while doing r&d with my *shell32.dll* file  
The thing is, u can add a shortcut for ur favorite program, (like Windows Media Player, firefox, opera, winamp, etc) in Desktop context menu (which is also applied to explorer context menu)  
So the method is as following:

*1.)* Copy ur favorite application's EXE file from its own folder (like winamp.exe, firefox.exe, etc) to following folder:

*C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Binaries\* (Assuming C: is ur system drive, otherwise change it to ur system drive).

*2.)* Now delete *helpctr.exe* file in that folder and give the same name to ur copied EXE file. (i.e., first delete helpctr.exe file and then rename ur copied EXE file (like winamp.exe) to helpctr.exe ).

*3.)* Now the final part.:yes:  Open *Shell32.dll* file in Resource Hacker and goto: *Menu -> 215*. here add the following line to anywhere, u want to add the shortcut (like u can add this line just below the "Refresh" menu, as I hv done in my screenshot):

*MENUITEM "Title", 28785, MFT_STRING, MFS_ENABLED*

In "Title", give the Label which u want to be appeared in context menu (like Winamp, Media Player, Firefox, etc.)

*4.)* Now compile the file and save it, and finally replace Shell32.dll file with this hacked one.

And Voilla! Now after restarting the system, u can see a new shortcut in the context menu for ur desired application  

*Screenshot:*

*img263.imageshack.us/img263/2948/newpicture4im.jpg

*PS:* The above method might cause Help Center to not work properly, coz we hv replaced the helpctr.exe file with some other EXE file, so apply this method if u don't want to use help centre, though I hv not checked it coz I hv removed the Help Center from windows 

*UPDATE:* Don't forget to visit following threads:

*COMPLETE GUIDE: For Windows Customization - WindowBlinds, Style XP & msstyles*
*MASTER TUTORIAL: Make Your Windows XP Super Fast !!!*
*TUTORIAL: Make Your Windows XP look-a-like Windows Vista*
*List of Some Useful System Utilities!*

*TUTORIAL: All About Resource Hacker! A Brief Tutorial*
*TUTORIAL: List of Files to be hacked using Resource Hacker!*
*TUTORIAL: List of some Interesting Hacks, which can be made using Resource Hacker!*
*TUTORIAL: Changing Windows XP Login Screen Text Entries !*
*TUTORIAL: Enable HIBERNATE Button in Shutdown Dialog Box !*
*TUTORIAL: How to enable "VIEW" Menu on Desktop !*
*TUTORIAL: Add any Image in Desktop/Explorer Context Menu !*
*TUTORIAL: Add "INSERT" Option in CD Drive Context Menu !*

*TUTORIAL: How to use the free space under RUN in New Windows XP Start Menu!*
*TUTORIAL: Change Look-n-Feel of Windows XP Start Menu*
*TUTORIAL: How 2 change XP Boot Screen using Tuneup Utilities!*
*TUTORIAL: All Kinds of Restrictions for Windows XP/2003*
*TUTORIAL: Hide Menubar, Addressbar & Throbber in My Computer*
*TUTORIAL: How to Add / Remove Entries in Context Menus*
*TUTORIAL: How to get FREE space in Windows?*
*TUTORIAL: Windows XP Services that can be Safely set to MANUAL!!!*
*TUTORIAL: Add DEVICE MANAGER, CONTROL PANEL, Etc. in My Computer Context Menu !*
*Remove Save Schemes & Other Entry from Desktop Context Menu!*

*TUTORIAL: How to Create Yahoo! Messenger Skins*
*TUTORIAL: Remove ADs from New Yahoo! Messenger 8 Final !*
*TUTORIAL: Change Yahoo! Messenger Default Status Messages With Your Own Messages*


----------



## EagerBeaver (Nov 9, 2006)

dis looks cool. thanx man. but any other eazier way for a noob like me. i want to do this actually.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 9, 2006)

Its not so hard!  
U can visit following tutorial on Resource Hacker:  

TUTORIAL: All About Resource Hacker! A Brief Tutorial


----------



## SUKHI99 (Nov 19, 2006)

hi! VISHAL GUPTA
plz tell me how you have changed "New" to "Create" & "icon"
and also tell me how you have inserted your name.
other two things i have changed. plz help me i'm totaly new to this forum


----------



## iMav (Nov 19, 2006)

more than tht im interested in the theme u r currently using vishal
__________
@sukhi search the tuts section he has written a tut on tht


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 20, 2006)

^^
That was a Vista theme for WindowBlinds but I can't remember the name coz now I don't use WB  

@SUKHI99
Read my following tutorial and u'll get the answers:  

TUTORIAL: All About Resource Hacker! A Brief Tutorial


----------



## Samystic (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey Vishal Gupta! Not working for me...Windows Media Player is OVERWRITTEN by the help file...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 14, 2006)

Its happening bcoz of WFP (Windows File Protection) service  

Just disable it using "Windows File Protection Switcher", which u can find here:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30897


----------



## hackers (Jun 5, 2007)

thx for this tut but i want to know here i have to change to get my name like u
pls tell me!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 5, 2007)

^^ Pls read following tut and u'll know how to add/remove entries:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31112


----------

